# Catfish vs Loaches



## Frank1971

Question about bottom feeders. A month or so ago I tried a couple of Cory's with my Cichlids as bottom feeders to pick up all the crap that builds up at the bottom of my tank, and it didnt work out. My Cory's took a beating, and pulled them immediately and put them back in my community tank. I went out and got a couple of Clown Loaches shortly after that, and they have been great. They have held their gound very well against my Cichlids, so much so that I actually see my Loaches chases after the Cichlids every one and a while. 

So here's my question. I went my LFS yesterday, and saw a Synodontis Lace Catfish, which I have read would go very well with Cichlids, mainly because they're semi aggressive and can hold their own against the aggressive fish. Is there any benefit to adding a catfish in regards to cleaning my substrate, or do the Loaches by themselves do an adequate job? I have sand substrate and my bottom looks very clean and am more inclined to add another Clown Loach to start to form a small pack. I know the Clown Loaches get big, but I will upgrade tank size later. I just find the Clown Loach a much more attractive fish, that are also great to control snail infestations and prefer them as my bottom feeder. But if they miss something that cats will pick up, I think that is important too.

Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## susankat

Clown loaches do best in groups of at least 5. I hope you plan to upgrade though within the year as the first few years they grow pretty fast. And they will take a big tank. I have mine in a 220 and not so sure they will handle that when fully grown.


----------



## NeonShark666

Remember the native waters for Corys are soft and acid, for your Rift Valley Cichlids hard and high ph. Cichlids don't often treat small fishes very well. They either bully them or eat them! The Red-Tailed Shark seems to be able to hold their own in bullying situations but it doen't like other Loach type fishes. Loaches have an advantage over small cats, they can swim very fast. Loahes in your tank would also appreciate lots of plants and a few caves to hid in.


----------



## Dean715

Years ago I kept a Pictus Catfish with Jack Dempsy. I got them both pretty young and Jack never bothered the Pictus at all.


----------



## snail

Perhaps you should wait and get a bigger tank first.


----------

